# Topics > Related topics > Events >  CeBIT Global Conferences, Hannover, Germany

## Airicist

youtube.com/cebitchannel

instagram.com/cebitde

CeBIT on Wikipedia

On November 28 2018, Deutsche Messe AG announced that due to increasingly declining visitor and exhibitioner numbers, CeBIT will be indefinitely canceled for the foreseeable future. This makes CeBIT 2018 the final event.

CeBIT 2018 - June 11-15, 2018

CeBIT 2017 - March 20-24, 2017

CeBIT 2016 -  March 14-18, 2016

CeBIT 2015 -  March 16-20, 2015

CeBIT 2014 -  March 10-14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 14, 2014




> Over the years they have become a magnet for the global IT community -- the CeBIT Global Conferences in Hannover, Germany. In 2014 the five-day event will have its own hall -- Hall 8, where you can discuss the latest trends and innovations with leading experts from around the globe.
> The presence of high-caliber speakers like Eugene Kaspersky ,Jimmy Wales and Steve Wozniak is what lends this conference its own unique flair.

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT in 100 Seconds - 11.3.2014 

 Published on Mar 13, 2014




> For five days of the year, CeBIT is the pulsing heart of the digital industry. More than 4,000 companies from over 70 countries showcased the latest innovations from the high-tech sector.

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to CeBIT Global Conferences 2015 

Published on Jan 28, 2015




> Explore what?s up at CeBIT Global Conferences 2015 and what movers and shakers are around.

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT Press Preview 2015: Start-ups im Interview 

Published on Mar 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT 2015 - Highlighttour 

Published on Mar 16, 2015




> Vor Beginn der CeBIT 2015 zeigten einige Aussteller den Journalisten schon ihre Highlights.

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT in 100 seconds 

Published on Mar 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT in 100 seconds - Day 2 

Published on Mar 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT in 100 seconds - Day 3 

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> Hannover, 18 March 2015

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT in 100 Seconds - Day 4 

Published on Mar 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT in 100 Seconds - Day 5 

Published on Mar 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT Global Conferences 2016

Published on Jan 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT in 100 seconds - Day 1

Published on Mar 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Highlights of CeBIT 2016

Published on Mar 14, 2016




> Big data, cloud and artificial intelligence – the digitalization trend is at the heart of all the exhibits and events at this year’s CeBIT in Hannover, Germany.

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT Global Conferences Summary 2016

Published on Apr 4, 2016




> Summary of CeBIT Global Conferences 2016:
> 200 Speakers, 3.500 Participants, 3 Stages, a great party, a lovely new area THE LOFT - Experience Technology. Enjoy!

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT 2016: digitale highlights

Published on Apr 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

CeBIT 2017: Automotive

Published on Mar 24, 2017




> The digitalisation of the automotive industry is forging ahead, as is impressively displayed at CeBIT 2017. Driver assistance systems, intelligent voice commands and autonomous driving will change mobility forever.

----------

